# American Taliban being held accountable



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The County Clerk who refused to do her secular job based on her religion has been told she is personnally liable to pay the legal fees of the couple she refused to issue the secular marriage license to.

Great day in our countries history . Those that would deny other citizens their rights as a U.S. Citizen based on their own religion and not secular law should be held accountable.

You disagree stop and think about this : The County Clerk wears her hair long and uncovered- many religions in her county, the Menonites and Amish , believe a woman should have her hair covered in public. Should every woman in that county/ state have to cover their hair? Should the secular law require it? Of course not .

Yet the American Taliban thinks marriage should not be for all regardless of secular law. They want their law and only their law.

Live your religion and let others live theirs. You don't want to eat pork then don't eat pork. Want to eat fish on Fridays then eat fish on Fridays. Cover your head or not. Drive a car or a buggy . Drive only black vans and trucks - no cars. I do not care what practices you have just don't impose on others.

She could have let other employees process the license, found a different job other than havingthe job of issuing marraige licenses.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kentuc...age-case/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=63051924


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

perfectly fine for a person holding a public position - that's the job she CHOSE to hold ...

but it has absolutely noooooo freaking bearing on private individuals that run businesses and CHOOSE to run that biz anyway THEY see fit ....

IE >>>> cake decorators


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RJAMES* Well, I'm 95% with you this time. Here's my point.

I do not know if the people seeking the license were new immigrants or full citizens. But the common denominator is that while we are a Republic, we still have guidelines and statutes. One of those concepts is "assimilation." I remember the cases of Indigenous Tribes asking for psychedelic mushrooms for their personal religious rites. Even I fell prey to this, my friends and I believe in the 2A, which mentions "arms," and we felt the 1958 switchblade law was unconstitutional. I carried, but let's face it, it was a violation.

So where is the line? Let's suppose the license department did not recognize my SDA inclusion of worship, despite being a Christian. I would have politely told the worker to please direct me to another office or employee and simply went there. Now we sue and harass when simpler (and more polite) avenues exist.

I'm more strident in this view for the murder of infants. For example, if a doctor or midwife was behind you with a scalpel, and I intervened with a handgun (whether I fired or not) I doubt I would be arrested, but the attacker would be. So what's the difference with a newborn being threatened with death with a butcher holding a scalpel and hiding behind New York law?

I think my attitude would be a smile, and the comment, "_Please do something stupid_." It depends on whose ox is being gored.

I'm reading more of your stuff, BTW.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Govt should have nothing to do with marriage.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Govt should have nothing to do with marriage.


There's a license for everything, and the idea is "revenue," not 'control.'

For example, I had to pay 37 dollars for my CCW permit, and yet the Constitution says, "_Shall not be infringed_."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I urge you to remember your own words. "Those that would deny other citizens their rights as a U.S. Citizen based on their own religion and not secular law should be held accountable." Climate change is a cult along with a lot of other Liberal ideologies. So go ahead and tell the folks at your church of Liberalism to stay the hell out of my life and keep their religion/cult to themselves.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> tell the folks at your church of Liberalism to stay the hell out of my life


One of the reasons I left Catholicism was not because of the priests, but the hierarchy. There was an area bishop (who recently died) that seemed to be as much of a hero as a villain, depending on your point of view. Living so close to Madison I'm surprised my house hasn't been doxed.

But I return to my point. Fighting a law you do not like should not take place in the street, at the shoulder of a road fighting a ticket, or in a protest march that causes arrests and a stampede. It belongs in court.

And BTW, Sasquatch, even if I disagreed with you, the purpose of forum is to discuss various views of a topic--but I would never challenge your beliefs, only debate.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The op got it wrong. It’s the liberal left that demands conformity. They will harm you socially, financially, morally and/or physically to enforce their will. The American left are Nazi’s at best, communists at worst. First of all they are Godless. At least the Taliban has a religious component even if it is misguided.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> The op got it wrong. It's the liberal left that demands conformity.


Even that's a dangerous indictment. If all libtards hold the same beliefs, and some of them are abortionists, then if you blow up a Planned Parenthood or the DNC headquarters it doesn't matter.

Look at the nutballs, on both sides. If they'll harass a Catholic boy with a MAGA hat, imagine what a religious fanatic will do over infanticide.

The good news is that Virginia did it the right way. A similar third-term abortion act was brought up for passage. The GOP voted it down. We're a nation of laws, but libtards like O'Scario Cortex scare me not for the things they might do, but what their "fifth column" will do.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Marriage is not a right. If it was, you could sue any who refused your proposition.
No violation of rights occurred.
Ignorant people will believe anything.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny; nowhere in that article did I see it mentioned where any homosexuals were denied a license to mock marriage and then were stoned to death in the street.

Furthermore, @RJAMES, your continued attempt to mock and troll the board's Christians hasn't resulted in a "fatwa" for your death, or even you being banned by the moderators, who are all Christian.

These things stand as a testimony against you.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, one of my "adult jobs" started as a bill collector which translated into jobs being a Credit Manager. I did not go to school for this, but rather used my negotiation skills of talking to girls in bars.

I have seen a reputable angle to some of RJAMES posts. I simply think he has a "hyper vigilance" bent. Well, so do I. All the members here know I have my own chair at the coffee cafe' because I can see all the exits and the manager knows I carry.

Before we blow off a member that might evolve into a calm and disciplined contributor, let's entice him to post, and respond with a factual retort. I feel it's not only possible, I also believe he wants that, too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The op got it wrong. It's the liberal left that demands conformity. They will harm you socially, financially, morally and/or physically to enforce their will. The American left are Nazi's at best, communists at worst. First of all they are Godless. At least the Taliban has a religious component even if it is misguided.


Like the Taliban do believe Liberalism is also a misguided faith based religion. Nature is its god and the human sacrifice of babies aka abortion is its highest sacrament. Think Ann Coulter nailed it pretty good. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godless:_The_Church_of_Liberalism


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think we know who the REAL American Taliban is.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I think we know who the REAL American Taliban is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post of the day


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Somehow, you always miss the point, or you make a bad comparison, and I am ready to simply ignore you from this point on.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SO are you ok with allowing female genital circumcision

forced marriages (ie girls under 13)

stoning people that convert

She was elected to serve by the people.. and things went well until "they" brought in people from out of the county to force the issue

I am glad she stood up for her beliefs

of course she was voted out.. see , allowing the people a voice works


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

For everyone who has mocked Christianity and our Lord, one day these words will haunt you...

Philippians 2
10 That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth;

11 And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shit like this just makes me tired all over. Over and over, again and again, silly stupid shit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The real question;

Is @RJAMES stupid, brainwashed or simply mentally ill?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The real question;
> 
> Is @RJAMES stupid, brainwashed or simply mentally ill?


Hah!!! Now there's a discussion.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The real question;
> 
> Is @RJAMES stupid, brainwashed or simply mentally ill?


Ooohh Ooohh, I got this one &#8230;&#8230; all three!

He's stupid for allowing himself to be brainwashed to the point of mental illness.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know, guys, this is not helping.

In any group, there will be newbies, or at least, people who do not respond to the ideals of the larger whole. Isn't it our responsibility to offer this segment a better way to respond?

My opinion is that if we use any member as the punching bag of sport, that member will counter with vitriol. Couldn't we just hold our tongues a bit, find a polite rebuttal and turn down the heat?

For example, I personally have many ideals that most of you do not have. This should come as no surprise to those who know I was socialized in a differing environment. However, many members and I exchange post without any problems. Oh, they might disagree, but things have been pretty smooth.

I come here more as a learner, but if there is something that comes up in my wheelhouse, I will respond to the thread and be polite.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

As a clerk for the government you have to comply with it's regulations regardless of your personal beliefs. Either work to change the regulations, or find another job. I believe the clerk likely wanted the attention, otherwise it would have been easier to pass the application on to someone else to process if it was too objectionable to her personally. The Bureaucrats don't get to make the law, only administrate it's application. I don't want anti gun people deciding carry permits offend their beliefs, which would be a very similar situation. My personal beliefs do not change law except through how I vote for those that can change it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RJAMES*, a couple of us members believe that decorum should be applied to the exchanges between you and many of your detractors. I'm asking you to do something for the guys who have stuck their necks out. The next time a member insults you, just find his last viable post and respond to that only.

Yes, a forum is a place to exchange ideas, but not insults. This is a good forum with many knowledgeable members. Is there a way we can work together?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Valid points, on both sides.
Lets let a adult debate ensue.
I'm off to a safety meeting, but will respond, as I actually "kinda agree" with some points made by @RJAMES, and, he cant be our "favorite punching bag".


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@RJAMES*, a couple of us members believe that decorum should be applied to the exchanges between you and many of your detractors. I'm asking you to do something for the guys who have stuck their necks out. The next time a member insults you, just find his last viable post and respond to that only.
> 
> Yes, a forum is a place to exchange ideas, but not insults. This is a good forum with many knowledgeable members. Is there a way we can work together?


Unfortunately I believe RJames is looking to start a fight, the first clue is the title of the thread. I really don't mind debating with anyone, and like that blind squirrel RJames once in a while has a good point, but his purpose appears to be to inflame discussions to the point of irrationality.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Unfortunately I believe RJames is looking to start a fight, the first clue is the title of the thread. I really don't mind debating with anyone, and like that blind squirrel RJames once in a while has a good point, but his purpose appears to be to inflame discussions to the point of irrationality.


Since he does not return to his thread to defend his stance I would say you are correct.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@RJAMES*, a couple of us members believe that decorum should be applied to the exchanges between you and many of your detractors. I'm asking you to do something for the guys who have stuck their necks out. The next time a member insults you, just find his last viable post and respond to that only.
> 
> Yes, a forum is a place to exchange ideas, but not insults. This is a good forum with many knowledgeable members. Is there a way we can work together?


I ignored your first post admonishing me, assuming you'd do a review of his past. You didn't. Now, I'll respond to you.

RJAMES is not a newbie. He has been here for a while and has a track record of being a drive-by troller. We have put up with this for some time and are very aware of what he is. If you want to share endless personal anecdotes with him in order to change his mind, have at it; you are more than welcome to do so. Who know; maybe you'll make headway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll tell you what I intend to do. I intend to ignore him. Sure, I have to look at his posts for foul language, etc., but I don't have to respond to his trolling.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, you obviously know him better than you. But villains have a way of changing their hearts.

You've heard of Sonny Barger, not only was the president of the Oakland club, but also the titular head of 1,200 chapters both here and in Europe. Nobody crossed him.

Well, Sonny has retired and he's in his 80s. He had some land near his home and he is building a home for bikers who have no other place to go.

I also know people who sleep with their pit-bulls, but no one else should even approach the canine. 

If people can change in our lives, perhaps a member can change here. I'll admit, you have a job to do, and if he crosses a rule he goes on vacation. I'd never undercut you on that. I just want to try one more time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Denton, you obviously know him better than you. But villains have a way of changing their hearts.
> 
> You've heard of Sonny Barger, not only was the president of the Oakland club, but also the titular head of 1,200 chapters both here and in Europe. Nobody crossed him.
> 
> ...


No, you'll never undercut me but once. You don't have to tell me that.

I could bore you with my past experience, my training and dealing with people and all that, but I won't. Just understand your sharing anecdotes and analogies aren't needed. Suffice it to say, I know people, what makes them tick and all that jive. As I said, knock yourself out if you want to change his mind and attitude. Good luck and I wish you success.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Denton*, clearly understood. I just posted after another hissy fit. I asked him to do a less strident rebuttal.

If he slaps either my hand or someone else's trying to save him, then he's all yours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@Denton*, clearly understood. I just posted after another hissy fit. I asked him to do a less strident rebuttal.
> 
> If he slaps either my hand or someone else's trying to save him, then he's all yours.


Thanks for the permission.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, that's not what I meant. If you took a stance that made you the odd man out, I would ask for decorum there also. I find modern society ready to make fodder out of anyone they disagree with. No rebuttal. No asking for clarity. No apologies. Just ranting.

I'm going back to polishing, it doesn't happen by itself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Denton, that's not what I meant. If you took a stance that made you the odd man out, I would ask for decorum there also. I find modern society ready to make fodder out of anyone they disagree with. No rebuttal. No asking for clarity. No apologies. Just ranting.
> 
> I'm going back to polishing, it doesn't happen by itself.


Are you wanting to work on your pet project or continue with me? You skipped right over your pet project's last drive-by meme that was created by someone who ignores both the tenets of Christianity as well as the founding of this nation. Go forth and educate.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Hopefully they will catch these guys. No reason to go destroying a temple, mosque, parish or church. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...FiSvWhJt3YiqJ2gjHg8JNQHRaJixMcV1-hZDhm0nryY34


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 95329


 @RJAMES

Ma'am, you've done proved my point yet again! :vs_smirk:

(I enjoy having rjames around! :vs_blush


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 95329


You will write your own epithet one day in a post, and it will be your swan song; and it will be some idiot crap like this. I just thought that I would let you know.
Now I am going to add you to my Ignore List.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Hopefully they will catch these guys. No reason to go destroying a temple, mosque, parish or church. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...FiSvWhJt3YiqJ2gjHg8JNQHRaJixMcV1-hZDhm0nryY34


You're absolutely correct!

"Black, gay former Obama staffer arrested for vandalizing synagogue."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/synagogu...worked-for-obama-campaign-in-2008-reports-say

Wonder why you didnt pull this one out?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 95329


Holy freakin crap! I would like to say no one can be this ignorant, this misinformed, this stupid. But then, I would be wrong, wouldn't I?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazing, ain't it? Communism demands atheism, Islam demands sharia, but Christianity brought us this once great nation.


Prepared One said:


> Holy freakin crap! I would like to say no one can be this ignorant, this misinformed, this stupid. But then, I would be wrong, wouldn't I?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Amazing, ain't it? Communism demands atheism, Islam demands sharia, but Christianity brought us this once great nation.


His drive by ignorance is mind blowing. He has to be working extra hard at being this stupid and ignorant. Has to be. I noticed he never took the opportunity to take up your invitation to debate. He's got nothing but drive by bull shit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> His drive by ignorance is mind blowing. He has to be working extra hard at being this stupid and ignorant. Has to be. I noticed he never took the opportunity to take up your invitation to debate. He's got nothing but drive by bull shit.


He showed up but as usual, he could only make half-assed assertions that were rooted in ether and not grounded in facts or reason.


----------

